# Post op pain during global period



## msmileyb (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a doctor who performed an implantation of a nerostimulator (63650)and later during the post op period did a 62311. The dx are the same for both services. Is the 62311 considered part of the global pkg of 63650. If yes, would it be different if the dx was different? I find a lot of information that relates the anesthesiologist, but not the doctor performing the procedure.


----------



## mbort (Aug 21, 2008)

its not normal to have to do another procedure during the post op period.  You should be able to capture the charge using the 78 modifier.


----------

